# Does Anyone Model a Lot of Snow?



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Starting my snowy sections and the Woodland Scenics stuff looks good on their videos, but this will be my first attempt at large sections, (some will be 3x2 feet), any suggestions from the masters?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shaygetz had a great snow scene ... I'll see if I can find it.

See posts 4 through 8 or so ... he uses baking soda ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=45663

Also, see reference in this post:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=5541&postcount=2

TJ


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks TJ but the first link is all about cranes.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, but theres a bit about snow in about the 4th post.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I find light snow is the easiest yet most effective scenic detail, done by sifting baking soda onto the scenery. It does something to chrome on model cars though, as the chrome one the car disappeared over a few years


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> I find light snow is the easiest yet most effective scenic detail, done by sifting baking soda onto the scenery. It does something to chrome on model cars though, as the chrome one the car disappeared over a few years


Baking Soda? I never would have thought of that.

This is the most realistic layout snow I've ever seen.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

How do you keep the baking soda from getting into the moving parts, say like a locomotive drivetrain?


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

rrgrassi said:


> How do you keep the baking soda from getting into the moving parts, say like a locomotive drivetrain?


Good question. I'm sure he'll reply but from reading his post it seems he just doesn't worry about it. 

But I'm curious too about what he'll write.

I'm working on a small winter scene (4x8 vintage Lionel 3 rail track). I was thinking about spraying non-gloss clear adhesive on sections and dusting with Baking Soda (then a careful vacuum). When finished I will sand the rails with steel wool. 

Maybe this won't work, just an idea.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

DJTrains said:


> Good question. I'm sure he'll reply but from reading his post it seems he just doesn't worry about it.
> 
> But I'm curious too about what he'll write.
> 
> ...


I agree the baking soda looks great, but sodium bicarbonate will break down because of the chemical interaction with laquers or enamels it comes in contact with. You realize bugs will eat Baking Soda right? Cockroaches love it. Some guys use talcum powder.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

wolfeinmane said:


> I agree the baking soda looks great, but sodium bicarbonate will break down because of the chemical interaction with laquers or enamels it comes in contact with. You realize bugs will eat Baking Soda right? Cockroaches love it. Some guys use talcum powder.


I didn't know cockroaches eat it. It's a good thing up here in the north we rarely see a cockroach. A friend down south tells me his are the size of mice. I couldn't handle that!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FYI -- True talcum powder can be dangerous if inhaled, especially by kids. Most "talcum powder" these days is actually corn starch.

TJ


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Never would have thought to use baking soda. An interesting idea for sure.

-J.


----------

